# Specialised dictionaries



## Frank06

Hi,

I am searching for the Turkish translation of 'specialised dictionaries'. I already tried to search Vikipedi, but to no avail, also because I don't know Turkish at all . I'd be very grateful if somebody could help me out!

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## ayşegül

I got it now, Teknik terimler sözlüğü it must be ...


----------



## Asr

Hi,

Teknik terimler sözlüğü means dictionary of technical terms...That might be what you are looking for. Or  "Uzmanlık alanı (ihtisas alanı) sözlükleri", which would be translated as dictionaries on specialized fields.


----------



## chrysalid

I would suggest the term "alan sözlüğü" for that


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

First of all, thanks for the (public and private  replies so far.
Teknik terimler sözlüğü looks very useful.


chrysalid said:


> I would suggest the term "alan sözlüğü" for that.


What exactly does *alan* (sözlüğü) mean?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## chrysalid

Frank06 said:


> What exactly does *alan* (sözlüğü) mean?
> 
> Frank


 
Oh it means field. Hence, a dictionary that is not general but specialised in a field like medicine, aviation, literature etc.

I actually think that "teknik terimler sözlüğü" does not fully correspond to a "specialised dictionary", excluding fields like literature.

Dag


----------



## ayşegül

When you say teknik terimler it does mean '' all kind of terms....''  I searched it and couldnt find anything other than teknik terimler sözlüğü.If this doesnt help ,my advise:
specialised dictionary=encyclopedia


what can ı say more?


----------



## Mr. Smith

I think a perfect translation for "*Specialised Dictionaries*" would be "*Terim Sözlükleri*".

Teknik Terimler Sözlüğü (Dictionary of Technical Terms) is not a specialized dictionary. It is a dictionary about the most used "*general*" technical terms. A technical dictionary cannot cover each every term from all branches of science and engineering, etc.

Dictionary of Medicine, Telecommunications, Law are a few to name. Those are specialised dictionaries and cover only the terms used in that specific discipline.


----------



## ayşegül

Mr. Smith said:


> I think a perfect translation for "*Specialised Dictionaries*" would be "*Terim Sözlükleri*".
> 
> Teknik Terimler Sözlüğü (Dictionary of Technical Terms) is not a specialized dictionary. It is a dictionary about the most used "*general*" technical terms. A technical dictionary cannot cover each every term from all branches of science and engineering, etc.
> 
> Dictionary of Medicine, Telecommunications, Law are a few to name. Those are specialised dictionaries and cover only the terms used in that specific discipline.


 
Yes you are right.I must not have written ''TEKNİK''.Thanks for the correction.(you had written what ı tried to mean)


----------

